# Rear Slide Leak (Again) - 2011 Outback 250Rs



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

This "issue" is basically my white whale.

Some back history. Last year most of the plastic cracked and broke when putting the slide out. Many have had the same problem, they used glue instead of screws and when the glue let go, it starts to bow and break.

Anyway, when this happen we discovered some rot in the corner wood as well, from the outside. I posted the fix on here, used better wood, saved as much plastic as possible, used screws into the aluminum rails.

The rot was from the back part leaking, the caulking wasnt done correctly, so water got in, and since it couldnt get out, caused the rot.

This spring, like all of us, I am getting my camper ready for the year, check, this, that and the other.

last night, on the list was to check all the putty tape seals around the windows and of course all the other seals.

What do I discover, the caulking let go again along that back part. So I either didnt prep it well enough, or do the RV caulking right. I can press on the back and water squirts out.

This is a picture of the back end (not my trailer) Its the long piece seal that had the problem, and is again.

http://www.parrisrv.com/console/watermark.php?src=57888&width=650&height=455

What is the proper fix to this. Is the seal failing because of the flex of the wall. I thought RV caulking was meant for that? Or maybe I just didnt do it right, maybe I didnt clean the surface enough

I plan on removed the sqauare panels on each end.

I hope Im not back to more rot again after all the work last spring.

Some days when this sort of stuff happens makes me wonder about owning stuff.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

For sealing the outside panels, I used 100% silicone, it sticks better to the filon.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

OutbackerTim said:


> For sealing the outside panels, I used 100% silicone, it sticks better to the filon.


What filon? Also Ive read that you arent supposed to use silicone because it doesnt stick correctly.

Crappy part is I find this, and cant fix it for 6 days. hate leaving something like this


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Filon is what the outer skin/walls of the camper is made of. That's what I used and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

OutbackerTim said:


> Filon is what the outer skin/walls of the camper is made of. That's what I used and haven't had a problem since.


I heard you aren't supposed to use silicone. Just from other websites. Is the stuff from the RV places used for caulking Silicone, or something else?


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

So finaly got that bottom "frame" part off again. As I took off screws and water came out, a lot. First look thought it was maybe just the pressure treated fir I used at the bottom got wet, but the outer wall part is now wet and damaged, Basically the outside fibreglass is very thin, and the inside they used that hard carboard instead of wood (cost cutting of course)

The RV place says the entire wal has to be taken off, all that cardboard scrapred off, etc. Cost would be $2000.

Who has fixed this, what are my options. Im leaving for camping in two days. I don't see why the whole thing needs to be taken off to replace an inch or two of that "cardboard"

Can a person let it air dry and just put it back together.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

To your other question, just regular silicone from a box store. As for the cardboard, if it were me, I'd leave it open for a few days to dry out and see if it could be saved. If they are saying it needs to be taken apart, I'm guessing they are talking about replacing the whole outer panel, not just the sub structure.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

OutbackerTim said:


> To your other question, just regular silicone from a box store. As for the cardboard, if it were me, I'd leave it open for a few days to dry out and see if it could be saved. If they are saying it needs to be taken apart, I'm guessing they are talking about replacing the whole outer panel, not just the sub structure.


 Ive got a call in to insurance and an adjuster is coming out to look. If its not covered then a claim isn't processed.

What the RV place said we bought it from the entire back wall Filon would have to come off, all the cardboard scraped off and then redone, then put back together.

I was thinking of a heat gun to dry it out and see if it can be saved. While the silicone seal was the culprit, they should almost have drain holes here and there to let water out. If the water was at least allowed to drain the wicking action woildnt of happened. But then again drain holes is also a place where water can get in.

The outer skin isn't damage, if I can dry that inner cardboard, then it "should" be fine. Kinda stressed, these are the things that make me want to get out of camping, more things you own, more things can go wrong


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, finally this has come to an end, at least insurance wise. The summer here in Alberta has been brutal for hail storms and bad weather, so the adjusters are crazy busy. He finally got to look at it Aug 11th and received the report from the insurance place.

I can either get it repaired and pay my $500 deductible. The repair bill comes in at $2400, basically replace the entire back panel.

Or I take a payout of $1300 ($1800 - $500 Deductible) and fix it myself. I will maybe be $40 worth of material to fix it, and my time.

Since Ive looked at it, the repair wont be that bad, so will take the cash I guess. My claims free discount wiill be lost, but thats only going to cost me an extra $45 nxt year according to my insurance person.

Been meaning to fix it, but had to wait for this outcome, and a day without rain. Its almost rained every day here this summer, and since I dont have inside storage to work on this so the glue can dry properly, been waiting.

My uncle had the same kind of issue on his slide, and have me a good fix with a water proof membrane to wrap around the bottom and side, and then use paintable tar. Do a small layer of tar, then the membrane, then another small layer of tar. it will all be hidden from view anyway, and if another leak does happen, all it will do is lay against the membrane. Going to recaulk all the back as well since Im doing it all. Bought the RV type caulking so its for sure the correct stuff.

So maybe this was a good thing? I dont usualy go through insurance for things like tis, just fix it and move on, and thought it wouldt be covered.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever used the Eternabond tape? The caulking job I did has let loose again because of the rear wall flex, and as well because of some delamination at the bottom, so the bottom part is wavvy where it meets the bottom.

For the time being I have some clear gorilla tape over it so at least rain doesnt get through, but this Eternabond looks to be a better option, just put a strip along the bottom where the wall and the bottom edge piece meet.


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

I have found that this guy, and RVWithTito, are the most informative and have the most in-depth vids on "How to" with Eternabond tape (and caulking by same company).

I used some tape on the top of the rear slide, along the seam where the roof meets the back wall. So far so good.

Tito has a follow up video on his solar roof install. He shows were he messed up, what it did and how to fix.... Tito lives in Washington so deals with the rain like we do.

Love Your RV:

Resealing my RV Roof with Eternabond Tape 



Beefing Up My RV Roof Seals and Seams with Eternabond 



Popped RV Roof Staple Repair and Eternabond Review 




RVwithTito:

INSTALL FLEXIBLE SOLAR PANEL on RV with NO DRILLING 




ONE YEAR After My DIY FLEXIBLE SOLAR PANEL Installation


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

SirCIII said:


> I have found that this guy, and RVWithTito, are the most informative and have the most in-depth vids on "How to" with Eternabond tape (and caulking by same company).
> 
> I used some tape on the top of the rear slide, along the seam where the roof meets the back wall. So far so good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I plan on doing it this weekend when we get some nice warm weather. Any weekend day has been crappy the last month, and any nice day I am at work.

I see that the 2012 and up dont have the big wall like this on the rear slide now, they have a window to break it up. probably realized to many people were having issue with a big flexible wall that caused seals to crack, etc. Many at campsite of my model I see some of the same issues. Just to big of an area to flex


----------

